# Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!



## maro (22. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
möchte mich kurz vorstellen, ich heiße Steffi und wohne mit meiner Familie im Ruhrgebiet. 
Zur Zeit beschäftigen wir uns mit dem Projekt "Nie wieder Rasen mähen". Ziel ist es eine schöne Wasserfläche eingeschloßen in eine große Terasse zu schaffen. Da unser Garten wirklich klein ist haben wir auch nur begrenzt Platz.

Ich hab schon so viel gelesen, um so mehr ich lese um so unsicherer werd ich

Der Teich ist bereits gemauert und mit Styrodur ausgekleidet. 
In den Teich sollen nächstes Jahr 3 Kois einziehen falls es möglich ist. 
Und ab und an wollen wir uns dort kurz abkühlen. 

Wir haben einen Oase Biosis Skimmer verbaut daran kommt eine Oase Aquamax (8000 oder 10.000 ) und dann soll Wasser durch den hinterm Teich gelegenen Kiesklärbecken wieder per Überlauf zurück in den Teich. ( Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein) 
Benötigen wir noch einen Vorfilter??? Wenn ja welchen? 

Die Maße sind 3,3m x 3m x 1,3m  rechteckiges Becken mit steilen Wänden 
und 3,3 m x 1m x0,6m Kiesklärfläche ( dort sollen __ Schilf etc gepflanzt werden ) 

So, ich denke ich hab an alles gedacht. Fotos reich ich gleich nach. 
Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zum Projekt mitteilt. 

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## underfrange (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo,

koi ohne filter zu halten wird in deinem fall nicht möglich sein. Du brauchst einen anständigen vorfilter, und einen Biofilter mit verschiedenen Medien um die ausscheidungen deiner fische abzubauen.
Ausserdem wirst du im winter Probleme mit deiner Wassertiefe haben. 1,3 sind zu wenig.


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

hallo maro :willkommen im forum 

bei 1,30 m tiefe und koi werden hier einige zusammenzucken, es wird immer wieder ca. 1.80 m empfohlen :? und koi ohne filter geht eigentlich auch nicht 

was heißt der teich ist mit styrodur ausgekleidet? das wars? keine folie oder gfk oder so? geht das denn? 

am besten reichst du gaaanz schnell fotos nach, dann kann man sich das gleich viel besser vorstellen


----------



## Denniso (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo,

Bei der geringen Wassertiefe wirst du warscheinlich heizen müssen! Ist für Fische Etwas zu wenig! 1,6 - 2m wären besser!

Einen Anständigen Filter brauchst du allemal denn Koi sind keine sauberen Tiere! Aber auch den kann man verschwinden lassen. Schwerkraft wäre hier der Tipp!

Zeig doch schonmal Fotos vom Gelände, Skizzen etc.


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Steffi,
:Willkommen2

du hast gut 10m³ Teichinhalt, das sollte eigentlich für 3 Koi reichen.
Da ihr eine Styrodur Auskleidung gemacht habt, gehe ich mal von zuheizen aus.

Das Wasser wird also nur vom Skimmer gepumpt?
Gewöhnlicherweise baut man einen Bodenablauf ein, damit der Schmutz von unten abgesaugt werden kann.

Einen Vorfilter werdet ihr brauchen. Der Kiesfilter sehtzt sich ansonsten schnell zu.


----------



## maro (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*



mhm, ich hoffe ihr könnt das foto sehen .
Koi sind kein muss, wenn möglich möchte ich eh nur drei. In den Teich kommt natürlich Folie, sorry vergessen zu erwähnen,1mm pvc und 500er Flies, lassen wir vom Fachmann verlegn. 
Wir haben auch vor einen umgekehrten Bodenablauf zu nutzen, für den eingebauten war es zu spät. 
Wechen Vorfilter könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Wir haben die Möglichkeit den Teich im Winter abzudecken und würden evtl auch heizen.


----------



## katja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

sieht soweit gut aus 

nur....  wieso wird der mit styrodur ausgekleidet, dann verputzt und dann erst vlies und folie rein? so habe ich das noch nie gesehen, die gemauerten teiche, die hier vorgestellt wurden, sind immer gleich verputzt etc. worden, ohne styrodur. welchen sinn oder vorteil hat eure methode?


----------



## Denniso (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

@katja: 
Das Styrodur dient als Wärmedämmung, so das man auch zuheizen kann ohne großen Wärmeverlust...

Ist schon gängige Praxis!


----------



## katja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

ok  wieder was gelernt, danke


----------



## maro (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Danke für die Erklärung Dennis, ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Bau.
Dafür hab ich meinen Mann und einen Handwerker.
Ich bin dazu da die beiden von Dummheiten abzuhalten, Kaffee zu kochen, Bier kalt zu stellen, die Infos rein zu holen und nachher alles schön zu machen 

Übrigens wird nicht nur der Bodenfilter (oder wie auch immer ihr den oberen Teil nennen wollt) bepflanzt. Es ist auch vorgesehen auf der Stufe ( 50cm) im Teich meine beiden Seerosen einzusetzen. Ausserdem kommt auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite noch ein Podest für Pflanzen. Welche Wassertiefe weiß ich noch nicht.

Noch eine Frage, empfiehlt es sich den Teich anzuimpfen mit Filtermaterial aus einem laufenden Teich ? So hab ich meine Aquarien immer eingefahren. 
Und wird direkt voll bepflanzt oder nach und nach?

Heute erwarte ich ein Angebot füs Folie verlegen und schweißen, hoffe es bleibt bezahlbar. 
Vielleicht habt Ihr noch einen Tipp für jemanden an den ich mich wenden kann hier im Ruhrgebiet? 

Würd euch ja gern unseren Plan mal zeigen, aber ich bin so unbegabt am Computer und weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll. Versuche mal ihn abzufotografieren.

Gruß und eine schöne Woche an alle
Steffi


----------



## Denniso (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Maro,

Eine "Animpfung" durch einen anderen Teich, kann auch in die Hose gehen wenn du dir dadurch Krankheiten einschleppst. 

Es gibt da mehrere Natürliche Methoden den Teich zu "starten". Einige Händler hatten mir damals empfohlen Fischfutter mit reinzugeben damit schonmal Nährstoffe mit in den Teich kommen, andere sagen der gute alte Mittelstrahl wäre ideal (kann dein Mann sicher für dich übernehmen  ), wieder andere verkaufen ihre "Bakterienkulturen" in Flaschen. Diese Gibt es Gefriergetrocknet, flüssig... 

Auch habe ich gehört eine Hand voll Erde wäre gut. 

Ich Persönlich schütte auch immer etwas Brottrunk mit rein  Wirkt gegen Fadenalgen ware wunder!

Der Teich läuft auch komplett ohne irgend einen zugegebenen Starter ein, dauert nur etwas länger. 

Zu den Pflanzen: Du kannst natürlich gleich den Teich schön bepflanzen. Nach und Nach ist auch möglich, jedoch sollte ein gewisses Kontigent schon vorhanden sein, zwecks Wasserbiologie. Wo Keine Pflanzen sind wachsen meist Algen.


Zum Folie verschweißen würde ich mal einen Dachdecker aus dem Umkreis fragen die können das auch


----------



## katja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

du weißt, dass koi pflanzen aller art extrem gern ausrupfen und schwimmen lassen? 
auch von "freigelassenen" seerosen konnte man hier schon lesen :?

die koi finden es wohl extrem lustig, überall ihre schnuffel reinzustecken 

deshalb siehst du hier auch viele teiche, bei denen die pflanzenbereiche sozusagen koi-sicher abgetrennt sind. soll nur ein hinweis sein, manche koi scheinen sich auch benehmen zu können


----------



## maro (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Die Idee mit dem Dachdecker hatte ich schon leider meinte der eine er hät das noch nie gemacht und wollte es auch nicht wirklich und der andere hatte wohl auch keine Lust. 

Hatte überlegt das die Pflanzen ja Nährstoffe benötigen, im neuen Teich sind ja noch nicht so viele vorhanden. Müsste ein zu viel an Pflanzen diese dann nicht erstmal kümmern lassen ( halt wegen zu wenig Nährstoffe ) oder haben die Pflanzen damit kein Problem. Will direkt in Kies setzen.

Den Kois werd ich halt versuchen andere Leckereien Schmackhaft zu machen. Werde mich noch in artgerechte abwechslungsreiche Fütterung einlesen. Und die Pflanzen versuche ich mit kleinen Steinaufbauten drum rum zu schützen

Gruß


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Maro,
zum Thema "Animpfen" wurde mir gestern geraten einen "Pilotfisch" reinzusetzen
ob das funktioniert
Vom Brotrunk und "Mittelstrahl" hab ich auch schon gehört, soll klappen.


----------



## maro (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Ralph,
wirst du den Versuch mit dem Pilotfisch wagen? 
Gruß Steffi


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Grüß Dich Steffi,
ich denke schon, weil ich bis jetzt keine gegenteilige Meinung bekommen habe.
Meine Erfahrungen zecks Wasserwerte werde ich hier gerne mitteilen.


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*



maro schrieb:


> Heute erwarte ich ein Angebot füs Folie verlegen und schweißen, hoffe es bleibt bezahlbar.
> Vielleicht habt Ihr noch einen Tipp für jemanden an den ich mich wenden kann hier im Ruhrgebiet?


Steffi,
bei der Suche nach einem Folienverleger viel Glück. Die ich kenne, sind für den Rest des Sommers ausgebucht. 
Bei der Folie hätte ich eher zu EPDM geraten. Bei der tollen Vorbereitung sollte das aber auch mit PVC gut gehen.
Animpfen kannst du mit einer Handvoll Dreck aus dem Garten. Da sind genügend Bakterien drin.

Fische würde ich dieses Jahr erst mal keine einsetzen. Das ganze sollte sich erst mal in Ruhe einlaufen.


----------



## maro (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Jörg, 
ich bin selbst auch nicht optimistisch für die Suche. 
Deshalb hab ich bereits am Model geübt mit einem Stück PVC die Ecken ordentlich nach außen zu falten. 
Zur Not sollten wir das allein auch hinnekommen.

Zu den Fischen, ich werde es ruhig angehen lassen. 
Da ich nur 3 Stück haben möchte sollen es ganz besondere (für mich) sein die ich in Ruhe aussuchen möchte.
Und da ich bisher auch keine Ahnung von den Schönen hab werd ich mich noch ordentlich belesen.

Noch mal zu dem Filter, bisher vorhanden der Skimmer, der hält alles bis 8mm. Dann haben wir erst mal noch nichts bezüglich Vorfilterung (gibt es rein mechanische?). Und ganz sicher ist der Klärbereich, gefüllt mit 2 Sortierungen Kies 50cm und bepflanzt mit Repopflanzen.Von da geht das Wasser zurück über einen Wasserfsll in den Teich. 
Aber was muss jetzt noch dazwischen am besten? Sollte aber bezahlbar sein.

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Steffi,
was ist denn an Umwälzung pro Stunde geplant?
Ich denke es ist so, dass die Nährstoffe sich einfacher mit einem guten Vorfilter rausholen lassen als mit Pfanzen später abbauen. 

Eine rein mechanische sollte bei einem ausreichend großen Klärbereich eigentlich reichen.
Ein Siebfilter kann Schwebstoffe bis ca. 0.3mm (300 My) gut rausholen. Die sind gebraucht auch recht günstig.


----------



## maro (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Jörg, 
danke erstmal für die raschen Antworten! 

Zur Pumpenleistung, wir sind uns noch nicht wirklich sicher entweder wird es die 8000er oder die 10000 Aquamax. 
Das ist allerdings nur meine Idee, wie gesagt, kene Ahnung von Technik...
Kann das passen? 
Gibt es Siebfilter für Schwerkraft? Würd gern alles einbuddeln was geht. 
Werd mich jetzt mal in der Bucht umsehen, vielleicht find ich etwas passendes.

Heite kam ein Angebot fürs schweißen der Folien. Ohne Material 300 € 
Ich denke das ist recht fair?!

Wir haben jetzt wegen schlecht Wetter schon fast eine Woche nichts mehr am Teich mache können, ich hoffe der Regen zieht bald ab und wir können weiter machen.

Allen einen schönen Abend

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum Steffi!

Wie Du schon geschrieben hast - einfach abfotografieren und als Bilddatei hochladen!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## maro (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo zusammen, 
wollt nur mal berichten was sichgetan hat

Wegen Regen, Regen und noch mehr Regen ist baulich leider nichts passiert
Aber am Mittwoch geht es endlich weiter, komme was wolle! Die Folie wird gelegt und verschweißt. 
Danach werden wir dann den Bereich der Stufe erstmal ausarbeiten.
Geplant ist eine Stufe aus Granit um einzusteigen. Ausserdem eine Granitplatte zum sitzen:smoki und nicht zu vergessen meine Seerosen die ich aus dem alten Teich noch habe.
Auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite entsteht auch noch ein Schmaler Pflanzbereich mit geringerem Wasserstand. zh

Inzwischen haben wir uns für eine Pumpe entschieden, es ist die AquamaxEco 8500 von Oase.
Die Pumpe wird trocken in einer Pumpenkammer aufgestellt.
Jetzt würde also noch ein Vorfilter fehlen. Diesen hab ich leider immer noch nicht gefunden.
Am liebsten möchte ich den in Schwerkraft betreiben vor der Pumpe (richtig so? ).
UND er soll möglichst nicht zu viel Platz brauchen, ausserdem soll er möglichst günstig sein.
Die Hauptfilterung soll das Klärbecken übernehmen. 

Also, bitte postet mir Vorschläge, mir schwiert der Kopf und ich komm nicht weiter. 
:

Danke  im voraus, schönen Abend
Steffi


----------



## maro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Juhu, endlich geht es weiter.
Die Folie wird verlegt, ich werde natürlich alles bildlich festhalten und euch nachher zeigen wie es aussieht!  
Man, ich freu mich, endlich Wasser in Sicht


----------



## maro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

So, hier ein Zwischenstand.


----------



## maro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Da das Wetter heute nicht so doll ist haben wir den Teich eingeplant, war auch gut, vorhin gabs ein böses Gewitter. 
Der Hund ist mein Shorty, er ist für die Bauabnahme zuständig
Wenn alles fertig verschweißt ist mach ich noch ein Foto für euch. 
Gruß Steffi


----------



## maro (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Es hat sich wieder was getan, gestern wurde ein Teil Wasser eingelassen. Vorher wurde eine Treppe eingebracht und die Einfassung für meine Seerosen aus dem alten Teich. 
Am Klärbecken wurde weiter gearbeitet, Verkleidung aus Granit wurde angebracht. Montag wird dies hoffentlich fertig. 
Heute muss der Skimmer noch angeflanscht werden,danach kann dann das Wasser weiter eingelassen werden. 

Jetzt hoffen wir einfach mal das wir wieder ein paar trockene Tage haben und nächste Woche der Teich dann auch richtig laufen kann. 
Als Pflanzen für das Klärbecken sind __ Kalmus, gelbe Wasserschwertlillie und schmaler __ Rohrkolben vorgesehen. 
Der Vorfilter steht auch, erst eine Tonne mit Bürsten und dann noch eine mit Matten. 

Ich hoffe unsere Planung ist ok und es haben sich keine Fehler eingeschlichen, vielleicht kommen hier ja noch mal Rückmeldungen, würd mich natürlich freuen. 

Einen schönen Sonntag noch euch allen, 
Gruß Steffi


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo  Steffi,

kurzum, ich finds   

kommt da wohl noch ein kleiner Wasserfall hin (Lücke in den Pfosten )


----------



## maro (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hey Mitch,
ja da kommen zwei Wasserfälle hin die dem Rücklauf zum Teich dienen.
Und wenn der Teich so weit ist geht es an die Terasse rund rum um, kurz über Wasserniveau.


----------



## maro (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo zusammen
Heute ist Muttertag und mein Mann und die Kids haben mir was tolles geschenkt.
Wir waren in Holland und haben Wasserpflanzen gekauft
Ich hab ordentlich zugeschlagen, es wachsen jetzt im Klärteich:

Schmalbl. __ Rohrkolben
Seesimse
Teichschachtelhalm
bunter __ Kalmus 
großer __ Igelkolben
gelbe Sumpfschwertlillie
japanische __ Iris
__ Wasserminze 

Mir gefällt es sehr gut !!! Bin richtig stolz auf mich 

Dann hab ich mir vorgestern noch eine Schwimminsel gebastelt, darauf wächst __ Pfennigkraut,
Goldfelberich und Schlangenwurz ( was ein Name für eine __ Calla ). 

Und damit ihr was zum gucken habt gibt es natürlich Fotos, vielleicht bekomm ích dann noch etwas Resonanz, würd mich freuen.

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Schauts supi aus!


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Hallo Steffi,
das ist ja ein super Teich geworden! So professionell habe ich meinen nicht gebaut . Ich bin überzeugt, dass Du auch das Thema Filterung und Pflanzen gut hinbekommst. ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Freude !


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt: Nie wieder Rasen mähen!*

Na der ist Klasse geworden 

Gefällt mir super.

Mandy


----------

